# need info on migrating to New zealand



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

I am planning to migrate to New zealand... jus want to know how to proceed with it. Is IELTS required and do we have to get our skills assessed. Also what is the minimum points required to be eligible to apply


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to New zealand... jus want to know how to proceed with it. Is IELTS required and do we have to get our skills assessed. Also what is the minimum points required to be eligible to apply


Hi there
Your starting point must be Immigration New Zealand. You'll find answers to all your questions above on that website.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> Your starting point must be Immigration New Zealand. You'll find answers to all your questions above on that website.


Thank you very much for the site. I was trying to find a country to relocate but there had been always lack of info about the requirements of relocating. 

Thank you and to the government of New Zealand. All the info has been clearly provided to me and anyone who might be interested to relocate to New Zealand. 

It must be a wonderful country. Now I should find employers in New Zealand. Can you also give us an idea on how to contact potential employers in New Zealand?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tobefar77 said:


> Thank you very much for the site. I was trying to find a country to relocate but there had been always lack of info about the requirements of relocating.
> 
> Thank you and to the government of New Zealand. All the info has been clearly provided to me and anyone who might be interested to relocate to New Zealand.
> 
> It must be a wonderful country. Now I should find employers in New Zealand. Can you also give us an idea on how to contact potential employers in New Zealand?


Ah. And there you have the 'Catch 22'. Often you need a job to emigrate, but employers only want to interview people with a work or residents visa already!
You'll find a number of other threads that discuss options on increasing your chances.
Meanwhile look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today (Trademe is the equivalent of ebay in NZ)


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Ah. And there you have the 'Catch 22'. Often you need a job to emigrate, but employers only want to interview people with a work or residents visa already!
> You'll find a number of other threads that discuss options on increasing your chances.
> Meanwhile look at ..


I have made several job searches at those sites and realized that you are right. It's not easy to find an employer for myself. Most probably it's very to hard for them to complete all the necessary permissions for a foreign worker. Companies simply prefer the ones who already have right to work in NZ. Work visa looks like to me very hard to obtain. 



Manjyot said:


> .... Is IELTS required and do we have to get our skills assessed...


You may read this for language requirement: English language


Most probably I won't need to take the IELTS test. I hold a degree from such a university described below:

_..... However, you may not have to take the IELTS test, if you can show us that you:

have a recognised qualification from a course taught entirely in English...... _


----------

